# 16.2hh Chestnut Louis/Pontas UD45



## BMA (3 May 2011)

Trying to trace a horse I owned approx 10 years ago.  Would be 15 ish now.

Chestnut with dorsal stripe.  4 white legs (i think).  Egg sixed swellings below his hocks on the outside.  9.5 inches of bone.  Freezemarked UD45.  When I had him he was a pro at pulling off front shoes.

Sold to a husband and wife...he was a point to point rider/trainer and wanted to hunt Louis with Draghounds (Cambridge I think).  His wife had injured/broken her back in the past and bought a 17hh coloured horse from a Riding School the same week (the coloured horse would have been about 4/5 years at the time).

My old horse - Louis was sold from a village near Wellingboro' N'hants.

Sure they owned a yard of P2P's

Any news good or bad...was sold due to a personality clash!


----------



## cally6008 (3 May 2011)

Nothing on google or NED with freezemark. 
Ring Farmkey and see if they can help trace any owners


----------



## BMA (5 May 2011)

thanks for looking...maybe he isn't around anymore??


----------



## cally6008 (5 May 2011)

It could just be that he is still alive but new owners haven't re-registered freezemark

Did you phone Farmkey ?


----------



## rhyalaird (30 May 2021)

Hi, could this be him?


----------



## Amymay (30 May 2021)

😱 What are the chances. What a shame that he op isn’t around any more.

Have you recently purchased him?


----------



## rhyalaird (31 May 2021)

I know, if only I had found this thread sooner. 

No, we have had this boy for quite a while and he is very much still active, healthy and living a happy life!


----------



## Amymay (31 May 2021)

That’s really fabulous xx


----------



## BMA2 (10 September 2021)

OH MY GOD

I just decided to Google Louis and his freezemark to see if anything came up for the first time in about 10 years. Never in a million years did I expect to find something.

I had to set up a new user name...but it was me looking.

Please tell me everything.

I reckon it must be 19 years or so since I sold him...what on earth has he been up to?!


----------



## ycbm (10 September 2021)

This is going to be HHO thread of the year,  surely?  What an amazing heart lifting story 🤗


----------



## BMA2 (10 September 2021)

Can't believe it!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (13 September 2021)

I’ve just seen this…how lovely.


----------

